# General > Recommendations >  HillTop Horses

## Kevin Milkins

I had a browse in the new shop in Wick yesterday, (down the lane beside Harold the butchers) called Hilltop Horses.

They have some very nice gear in there and the young lass was very friendly and helpful, I wish them every success in their new venture.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hi Thanks for that Kevin - that was Heather working on a Saturday - glad you like the new shop!!

----------


## brandy

ohhh will gave to go and have a nosey

----------


## puffin croft

keep on truckin/hilltop horses also deliver animal feed for no exra cost and their prices are cheaper or match the leader competitors .

----------


## Razz

> keep on truckin/hilltop horses also deliver animal feed for no exra cost and their prices are cheaper or match the leader competitors .


Thats good to know, once I get another horse I will be paying a visit

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hey Razz we are also increasing our range of Clothing , Footwear and Pet Accessories too :-)

----------


## snow tiger

Just wondered what your opening hours are Thanks

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hi there - we are open Tuesday - Saturday 10 am to 5.30pm but a late night opening on Thursday until 7.30 pm ;-)

----------


## MissRosie

Do you sell half chaps or tall riding boots for wider calf sizes? also do you sell just togs mudrucker riding boots? I'll come a visit soon :-)

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hey yes - we have Fuller Fillies stock in wide fitting chaps and 2 different types of wider calf long riding boots. We do not have Mudrucker boots in stock but we do have a Just Togs account and so can order in for you.

Hope that Helps.

Mairi Anne

----------


## snow tiger

Visited Hilltop Horses today in Wick very nice shop with lovely gear for sale, well worth a visit.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hilltop Horses & Country
    10/12 Kirk Lane Wick

    Between now and Saturday 5th March we have 15% all stock that's not already on sale or on offer. We are doing this to clear room for the masses of NEW exciting stock that has started to arrive after being down at BETA International Trade Fair.

    Also we have decided it's not economically viable to continue stocking Ariat Boots and Clothing at present so all Ariat Gear is 30% off to clear. Once it's gone it's gone , there are a variety of Jodhpur Boots, CHaps, Gloves, Breeches and a limited supply of Long boots on offer.

    We are looking forward to new clothing coming in soon from Fuller Fillies (Sizes 16-24), Toggi , Mark Todd , Harry Hall & Caldene as well as Footwear and Mark Todd Rugs.

    Something special to look out for are POWER BALANCE wrist bands to improve your balance what ever your sport or walk in life - I will add a link shortly - but this product is remarkable and I did the test to prove it works - no matter how much I tried to fight it this product did what it said on the tin.

    Any questions or enquiries please give us a shout at info@hilltophorses.co.uk

----------

